# I make it a point to



## Hello

How would you translate.. "i make it a point to do stg" into french... Dunno if anyone has any ideas!


----------



## Benjy

selons le contexte 'ca pourrait correspondre à mettre un point d'honneur à 

du moins je crois..


----------



## pieanne

Yes, it depends on the context. For example, if you say "my point that ...", it could be translated by "ce que je veux dire, c'est que ..."

Here, as Benjy says, it corresponds to "je mets mon point d'honneur à ...", or "je tiens à ..."

(there's no "s" at the end of "selon"     )


----------



## Hello

Here, as Benjy says, it corresponds to "je mets mon point d'honneur à ...", or "je tiens à ..."

So does this mean that you make sure you do something? To be certain to do something..
For instance i would say:
I make it a point not to talk about the war around my grandpa
(cos he was in the war and it would make him upset)

or i make it a point to never be racist
etc


----------



## Gil

"Je me fais un devoir de lire vos messages..."


----------



## Kelly B

Can "je m'assure de faire..." be used this way?


----------



## Benjy

Gil said:
			
		

> "Je me fais un devoir de lire vos messages..."



ahh que c'est gentil 

merci d'avoir enrichi mon vocabulaire


----------



## Gil

Kelly B said:
			
		

> Can "je m'assure de faire..." be used this way?


Bien sûr.


----------



## xav

Kelly B said:
			
		

> Can "je m'assure de faire..." be used this way?


Peut-être au Canada ; pour ma part, je ne l'ai jamais lue ni entendue, et je ne suis pas sûr qu'elle serait comprise.

I'd say "Je fais/ferai en sorte de/que..."
"Comptez sur moi" or "Vous pouvez compter sur moi".

En revanche, on peut tout à fait dire "je m'assure/m'assurerai que..." (telle chose a/aura bien été faite)
"je m'assure que la porte est bien fermée"
et même "je m'assure que j'ai bien fermé la porte"

Je pense qu'on ne peut pas "s'assurer de faire" parce qu'il s'agit d'une vérification a posteriori.


----------



## xav

Hello said:
			
		

> Here, as Benjy says, it corresponds to "je mets mon point d'honneur à ...", or "je tiens à ..."
> 
> So does this mean that you make sure you do something? To be certain to do something..
> For instance i would say:
> I make it a point not to talk about the war around my grandpa
> (cos he was in the war and it would make him upset)
> 
> or i make it a point to never be racist
> etc


For me, "Je mets UN point d'honneur" doesn't mean exactly that, even if it implies it. It means you put your honor on the fact - it's subjective, implying objectively you'll do everything for it happens as you said.


----------



## Gil

xav said:
			
		

> Peut-être au Canada ; pour ma part, je ne l'ai jamais lue ni entendue, et je ne suis pas sûr qu'elle serait comprise.
> 
> I'd say "Je fais/ferai en sorte de/que..."
> "Comptez sur moi" or "Vous pouvez compter sur moi".
> 
> En revanche, on peut tout à fait dire "je m'assure/m'assurerai que..." (telle chose a/aura bien été faite)
> "je m'assure que la porte est bien fermée"
> et même "je m'assure que j'ai bien fermé la porte"
> 
> Je pense qu'on ne peut pas "s'assurer de faire" parce qu'il s'agit d'une vérification a posteriori.


Si l'on cherche "s'assurer de" ou "s'est assuré de" (suivi de l'infinitif) avec Google, on constate que la très grande majorité des emplois viennent du Canada.
L'emploi est pourtant correct.  Exemple tiré du Multidictionnaire:


> "Elle s'est assurée de bien verrouiller la porte."


Exemple français:


> L'art de la gestion des risques
> 
> S'assurer de faire le bon choix


Source : ici


----------



## xav

Gil said:
			
		

> Si l'on cherche "s'assurer de" ou "s'est assuré de" (suivi de l'infinitif) avec Google, on constate que la très grande majorité des emplois viennent du Canada.
> L'emploi est pourtant correct. Exemple tiré du Multidictionnaire:


OK. Je pense que c'est un anglicisme - "she made sure..."


----------



## geve

autre possibilité : "je m'arrange pour..." 
qui est proche de "je fais en sorte de..." suggéré par Xav


----------



## Mycall

"Je m'efforce de"


----------



## french4beth

xav said:
			
		

> OK. Je pense que c'est un anglicisme - "she made sure..."


 
Mais ça fait longtemps que "s'assurer" est utilisé en France, n'est-ce pas? 
http://atilf.atilf.fr/dendien/scripts/tlfiv5/search.exe?23;s=467940555;cat=1;m=s'+assurer;


----------



## geve

french4beth said:
			
		

> Mais ça fait longtemps que "s'assurer" est utilisé en France, n'est-ce pas?
> http://atilf.atilf.fr/dendien/scripts/tlfiv5/search.exe?23;s=467940555;cat=1;m=s'+assurer;


c'est peut-être les anglais qui nous l'ont piqué


----------



## Kelly B

Thanks for the responses! The reason I wasn't sure of the usage with a verb was that I'm more accustomed to seeing it used with a noun: Je m'assurais de la verité de... or something like that.
Does that sound any better?


----------



## Gil

Kelly B said:
			
		

> Thanks for the responses! The reason I wasn't sure of the usage with a verb was that I'm more accustomed to seeing it used with a noun: Je m'assurais de la verité de... or something like that.
> Does that sound any better?


Le Petit Robert thinks so:


> III¨ S'ASSURER.
> A¨ (1080 « être persuadé, tranquille »)
> 1¨ Devenir sûr (de, que). Þ contrôler, vérifier, voir. Assurez-vous de l'exactitude de cette nouvelle.


----------



## xav

french4beth said:
			
		

> Mais ça fait longtemps que "s'assurer" est utilisé en France, n'est-ce pas?
> http://atilf.atilf.fr/dendien/scripts/tlfiv5/search.exe?23;s=467940555;cat=1;m=s'+assurer;


Oui, mais pas dans tous les sens. Pour moi, Français de métropole, je peux
- m'assurer que telle chose a bien été faite ou est bien en train de l'être
- m'assurer que j'ai bien fait telle chose
- m'assurer que les autres sont bien en train de faire telle chose

(synonyme : vérifier)

je peux 
- assurer à quelqu'un d'autre que telle chose a bien été faite ou est bien en train
- assurer à quelqu'un d'autre que j'ai fait ou que je suis en train de faire telle chose

mais je ne peux pas 

- m'assurer que je suis moi-même en train de faire telle chose !!

C'est pourquoi la locution "Assure-toi de bien fermer la porte", qui semble admise en québécois, me plonge dans les abîmes de perplexités figurés ci-dessus (en haut à gauche)...   

Faut-il comprendre "Vérifie que tu as bien..." ou seulement "Ferme bien..." ?


----------



## Hello

i am so confused!!!


----------



## Danse Macabre

I make it a point -> Je me fait un devoir de... / Je mets un point d'honneur à... /


----------



## Gil

xav said:
			
		

> Oui, mais pas dans tous les sens. Pour moi, Français de métropole, je peux
> - m'assurer que telle chose a bien été faite ou est bien en train de l'être
> - m'assurer que j'ai bien fait telle chose
> - m'assurer que les autres sont bien en train de faire telle chose
> 
> (synonyme : vérifier)
> 
> je peux
> - assurer à quelqu'un d'autre que telle chose a bien été faite ou est bien en train
> - assurer à quelqu'un d'autre que j'ai fait ou que je suis en train de faire telle chose
> 
> mais je ne peux pas
> 
> - m'assurer que je suis moi-même en train de faire telle chose !!
> 
> C'est pourquoi la locution "Assure-toi de bien fermer la porte", qui semble admise en québécois, me plonge dans les abîmes de perplexités figurés ci-dessus (en haut à gauche)...
> 
> Faut-il comprendre "Vérifie que tu as bien..." ou seulement "Ferme bien..." ?


On ne te laissera pas trop longtemps dans ces abîmes...
Faut comprendre seulement :  "ferme bien".  Pour "Vérifie que tu as bien", il faudrait dire:  "Assure-toi d'avoir bien fermé..."


----------



## Danse Macabre

Personnellement ça ne me choque pas de dire "assure toi de faire qqch"... je dois même le dire de temps à autre je pense


----------



## geve

C'est le problème quand on apprend une langue étrangère : faut-il apprendre à parler correctement le français, ou bien, faut-il apprendre à parler comme les Français ? Eh non, ce n'est pas tout à fait la même chose...  
Mais il est sans doute préférable de bien connaître un langage, avant d'en détourner les règles !


----------



## Benjy

si la langue parlée par les francais c'est le francais moi je vois pas trop la difference 

mais bon.. peut-etre qu'un fil dans le forum culture s'impose.. peut-etre un fil s'impose-t-il dans le forum culture?? peut-etre un fil dans le forum culture s'impose-t-il? peut-etre s'impose-t-il un fil dans le forum culture..   qu'il est dur de bien parler cette langue maudite lol. 



			
				geve said:
			
		

> C'est le problème quand on apprend une langue étrangère : faut-il apprendre à parler correctement le français, ou bien, faut-il apprendre à parler comme les Français ? Eh non, ce n'est pas tout à fait la même chose...
> Mais il est sans doute préférable de bien connaître un langage, avant d'en détourner les règles !


----------



## geve

la question serait plutôt "est-ce que les français parlent correctement le français ?" ... 

Il y a des fautes que les français font systématiquement, par exemple mettre le subjonctif après "après que" alors qu'il faut utiliser l'indicatif ; ou bien, utiliser "des fois" au lieu de "parfois" (je crois bien que c'est une faute ?...)
Ces fautes sont tellement courantes que personne n'en tient plus compte. Parfois même, elles finissent pas passer dans la règle ! 
J'imagine que ça arrive dans toutes les langues... ? 
Effectivement tout ça serait peut-être mieux dans ce fameux fil culture... pardon ! 

NB : si c'était une question, Benjy, les 3 formes barrées sont correctes, la dernière est fausse


----------



## jggillis

How about taking another tack in the sense of doing everything in one's power to accomplish a task - "Je fais tout mon possible de [faire quelque chose]."


----------



## river

Je ne manque de faire. . .


----------



## pieanne

"Je ne manque *pas* de faire", alors...


----------



## geve

Voire même : "je ne manque *jamais* de faire"...

jggillis, that would be "Je fais tout mon possible *pour* [faire quelque chose]"


----------



## jggillis

Merci - j'apprends petit à petit!


----------



## Gil

xav said:
			
		

> OK. Je pense que c'est un anglicisme - "she made sure..."





> Car qui peut s'assurer d'être toujours heureux ?
> Chagrins, impatients, et se plaignant sans cesse :
> C'est proprement le mal François.



Jean de la Fontaine...  (Chien et loup)


----------



## sanghasri

How about 'Je tiens absolument a'


----------

